# Do front and rear tires have to match?



## rmm262002 (Sep 25, 2006)

I need a new rear tire (old one's getting worn from trainer use), and it appears the model I have has been discontinued. I assume that it's OK to get any tire that is the right size, but I just wanted to make sure that it's OK to have two different model tires on the bike. While I'm asking about tires, anyone have recommendations for a good basic 700 x 25 tire?

Thanks.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I have no recommendation*

I use 23's, there's a little less selection in 25. But I 'm sure you'll get some recommendations here.

To answer your first question, they don't have to match. They don't even have to be the same size. A lot of people use a slightly larger tire on the rear (e.g., a 23 and a 25), which carries more weight.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah right now i'm using conti's comp on the front ( 19mm ) and sprinter on the rear ( 22mm ) you kind of want your rear tire to be a bit more durable since most of your riding weights are on the rear wheel. with that said it's much better to have a match tires front and back that way you can always switch when rear tire begin to wear down. save money that way.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

If you need a new rear tire, it is often better to move the front tire to the rear and get a new front tire. You usually want your best rubber on the front, since that is where you can least afford problems.

There's probably too many different tire options and considerations to give one recommendation that will work for all situations. Some people favor handling, some longevity, some puncture resistance, some price. My advice would be to visit your local bike shop and spend about $25 on a tire (on sale). That will get you something in the middle. And unless you race, you might steer away from tires that say "race" or "competition" on them (although it seems that most of them do these days).


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

I use Vittoria Zaffiro tires exclusively. The cheapie $25 tire.

Why?

They don't grip quite as well as better, softer, more expensive tires.

But...

they are really puncture resistant (maybe, maybe not, but this is true in my experience) for the area I ride in, wear pretty decently, and are cheap to replace.

They don't grip as well or impart as much road "feel" as better tires, but I get fewer flats riding these. 

Oh, and don't swap the front to the back and toss the rear. Just get a new set.

At $20 each, just get 2 new tires. I'd pay more just to not flat.


----------

